# SwiftKickYo's Lawn Journal



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello All,

I recently moved and this is my first year with the yard. It's a bermuda lawn on really crappy new construction dirt. The previous owners only live there for a year and sold the home so the yard is about 2 years old. During their first year, the yard got really heat-stressed and common bermuda moved in. This is probably not the best time to take on this project, but I'm tired of seeing the different textures and It's only going to get worse. Everywhere circled is a patch of common bermuda. It may be hard to see on the wide shots (plus I mowed last night) but it's very obvious once the grass gets a little taller.

My plan of attack is to kill those areas off, plug them, and then cover them with some black kow. Those areas will probably get fertilized as well when I treat the yard next. The yard is a little heat-stressed right now (the pictures make it seem worse than it really is) as I just got back from vacation and I manually water it, plus it hasn't rained in weeks.

I'm expecting the main part of the front yard with all the little patches to be filled in by the end of the season, but I'm thinking I'll still have some thin spots on the big patch on the side yard. The backyard also has some common mixed-in, but that's where the kid plays so I'm not really going to focus my attention on that area.

This is my first time being aggressive with common bermuda. The yard isn't where I want it to be anyway, so why not kill the ugly off and get it how I like it. I'm sure I missed some spots that I will have to take care of at a later date.


----------

